# Tea Party Protests: 'Ni**er,' 'Fa**ot' Shouted At Members Of Congress



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

> Abusive, derogatory and even racist behavior directed at House Democrats by Tea Party protesters on Saturday left several lawmakers in shock.
> 
> Preceding the president's speech to a gathering of House Democrats, thousands of protesters descended around the Capitol to protest the passage of health care reform. The gathering quickly turned into abusive heckling, as members of Congress passing through Longworth House office building were subjected to epithets and even mild physical abuse.
> 
> ...





Tea party protestors signs



















Who let these bigots out of the dog house?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

lol.

lol, republicans.

lol, conservatives.

lol, teabaggers.

lol, inbred bastads.

lol.


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^That side has always been the racist side, nothing new at all.


----------



## Weaboo (Mar 20, 2010)

How civil and rational.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 20, 2010)

Somewhat surprised at this but then again, its politics.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

if u think about the iraq war protests, that galvanized people around the world, and slowly but surely turned americans against republicans, these tea party idiots are just huffing and puffing.


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mildly related to topic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilG7PCV448&feature=popt00us13[/YOUTUBE]

I think that guy is a damn good journalist.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2010)

More political baaaaaaaawing from the Tea Party

Nothing new here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2010)

GIT 'ER DUN!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 20, 2010)

i suspect the dormant white supremacist movement has infiltrated the tea party...a pity since they will end up marginalizing themselves if they go that route.


----------



## Little Washu (Mar 20, 2010)

This is why I no longer want to get myself involved in politics.

Also they really need to learn the difference between socialism and communism.

Edit: Don't bother replying to this post because I won't reply back.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't get it.
Care to explain
(I'm not american, or watch american news)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 20, 2010)

Im not supprised they are major idiots and bigots


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Mildly related to topic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilG7PCV448&feature=popt00us13[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think that guy is a damn good journalist.



 

look at those inbred dogs!

they dont even know why the hate the bill!!

dog 1: I have 3 words: not. good. enough. for. the. country.



Journalist: what are some of your problems with the healthcare congress is trying to pass now?
dog 2: *pauses to rack pentium 1 brain* that's not a bill... thats socialized

the fuck? 



America is fucked!! Hurry up and flush these dogs down the toilet 


edit: wow, the journalist dude is really good!  Damn, he known how to pwn dogs :ho


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 20, 2010)

The irony of the Tea Party is truly amusing.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

A gallup just found that democrats have a lead in a congressional favourability for 2010 elections. The only problem is that democrats don't fucking go out and vote. Mainly because their base is mostly young people.


----------



## Draffut (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> A gallup just found that democrats have a lead in a congressional favourability for 2010 elections. The only problem is that democrats don't fucking go out and vote. Mainly because their base is mostly young people.



It's been like that for ages.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> look at those inbred dogs!
> 
> they dont even know why the hate the bill!!
> 
> ...




My god. This video was horrible.


They don't know what's in it? But they crtisize it? Wtf?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> My god. This video was horrible.
> 
> 
> They don't know what's in it? But they crtisize it? Wtf?



Because a communist-socialist wrote it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Mildly related to topic.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilG7PCV448&feature=popt00us13[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think that guy is a damn good journalist.



lol

I was fucking dying of laughter while watching  that video. 

Also Major LMFAO 

"We're gonna be living in a Harry Potter world if the bill is passed." 

They're everything I thought they would be. 

(The whole Family Guy saying they dun like shit like Harry Potter part too) 

Also without god there would be no America.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 20, 2010)

No surprise. It times like this when you can see some people's true colors come out. If I


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe the Tea baggers haven't noticed how everything they do backfires yet, their entire basis as a party is irony.


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is another video by the same guy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 20, 2010)

I disagree with everything the Tea *Nazi* Party stands for.  They are so
ignorant.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Because a communist-socialist wrote it.



Lol of course
The marxist socialist



Which of course makes no sense.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Here is another video by the same guy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]





:33

:rofl

.....................................................................
..................................................
....................................

"Not afraid to speak up for reality"


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

lol, look at the lulz these dogs induce 

that's the one thing you can count on them for


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 20, 2010)

Why is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) put in the same vein as ^ (use bro)?

It's not nearly as bad.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

That guy is an A+ journalist.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That guy is an A+ journalist.



A+++ journalist.

dude doesn't take any hostages


----------



## GodOfAzure (Mar 20, 2010)

Though I am ashamed of it, my grandfather from North Dakota (who is hardcore republican) thinks Obama is apart of the mafia.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That guy is an A+ journalist.



Yeah, his infinite amount of patience for stupidity is simply astounding. Being forced to stand around listening to the massive garbage they spew without getting angry is a no-show for me.  I would be my usual hot-tempered self and make a snide remark and get into a heated argument which would result in my arrest. 

Best. journalist. ever.  (Well in my opinion)


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

I probably would have slapped them intellectually. Meh. They need to hire this guy on CNN or MSNBC.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fevga9jUC48&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]





She met the 9/11 hijacker


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok one last one...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHItY5Anj3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> That guy is an A+ journalist.



good to see journalism students showing the pros how it's done


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

those 2 vids!!!

srsly, wats dat dude name?

we need to create a facebook group for him!!

HE IS FUCKING AWESOME!!


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

"Do you think Palin and Bachmann have more balls than all the men in congress?"

"Pretty much"


Do you have balls?


"I believe I do"


----------



## Fuzzly (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm loving this. I hope the tea party gets more publicity and support from Republicans and Fox News. It's like Conservatives are feeding this people without realizing that over time, these people are spouting crazier and more violent/outrageous messages. Yes, they were always mildly racist and violent, but the support and attention they receive is feeding the fires.

How is this a good thing? Because eventually even those retards who get their news solely from Fox are going to go on the internet at some point and realize the truth about how awful the tea baggers are. I just hope we're keeping good documentation of anyone who is supporting these people so it can be shoved in their face come November.

The more Conservatives work to keep us in this depression without even decent medical care, the more violent and retarded these teabaggers get, and the more light that is shed on exactly who is supporting these retards, the more support Obama will get.

Although, to be honest, I'm having a harder and harder time believing any of our politicians care about the people at all, even Obama. I take that back. I'm pretty sure Al Franken is working for the people, and that's why I love him. Politics is no longer about leading the nation or helping people, it hasn't been for a fucking long time. Politics is a career choice for the well-connected white.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I probably would have slapped them intellectually. Meh. They need to hire this guy on CNN or MSNBC.



I think I lived around 3 of these types of kooks when I was in California.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzly said:


> I'm loving this. I hope the tea party gets more publicity and support from Republicans and Fox News. It's like Conservatives are feeding this people without realizing that over time, these people are spouting crazier and more violent/outrageous messages. Yes, they were always mildly racist and violent, but the support and attention they receive is feeding the fires.
> 
> How is this a good thing? Because eventually even those retards who get their news solely from Fox are going to go on the internet at some point and realize the truth about how awful the tea baggers are. I just hope we're keeping good documentation of anyone who is supporting these people so it can be shoved in their face come November.
> 
> ...



the internet appears to be the only part of the world where anarchy reigns, it's hard to take the internet seriously when places like 4chan and stormfront exist


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

I swear to you guys, i'm all my days, i have never come across such IGNORANCE. And its not the normal type of ignorance. It's the you-think-you-know-it-all ignorance.

On a serious note, these people are fucking scary. They come off as religious fanatics who would kill for the "sake of Jesus"

Ignorance really is a sin.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

After watching this I'm actually fearful for Obama's safety.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 20, 2010)

And to think that I grew up in the South where Republicans dominated people's minds !!!!


Seriously, these conservative protest signs are just ......Do they not realize that their precious conservative  "George W. Bush" got them in a recession by going into a war which had no evidence of "weapons" of mass destruction and all for oil ?





But then again, some parts of the South still bitch about "States' Rights" .....


Deep down, they fear *any* type of majority rule that involves change....even if it is for something practical (just like the conservative's reactions toward the Civil Rights Movement in the 1960s).


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> After watching this I'm actually fearful for Obama's safety.



hell, if it were for those guys we'd all be hanged by our kidneys and burned or crucified by now

the thing that scares me the most about them tea-baggers is net neutrality


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> good to see journalism students showing the pros how it's done



It's funny how the Teabaggers say they want more journalists like our youtube journalist hero here, and yet they idolize brainfarts like this dude who interviewed Obama a couple days ago.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

Srsly, you sensible independents/dems have a lot of weeding to do.

the rest of the civilized world lolz @ your teabaggers 

they are portraying the great United States in horrible light


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

I blame guys like Glenn Beck and Fox (a big propaganda machine) for making so many americans so stupid.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol @ Sean Hannity thinking tea baggers know what's going on. They just admitted they don't.



These people are beyond stupid. It's too bad Obama can't say it without getting shanked.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's funny how the Teabaggers say they want more journalists like our youtube journalist hero here, and yet they idolize brainfarts like this dude who interviewed Obama a couple days ago.



they forget that the tendency of the world is to get more and more liberal

not 100 years ago, being liberal was wanting equal rights for blacks and women; in 100 years, people will probably be rallying for some weird shit i can't even imagine


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

This country isn't as far right as people think. The conservatives say that this health bill is too liberal.

In fact, it's not liberal  enough.

An overwhelming majority of Americans support the public option. I'm very glad that the tea party is only a small portion of the population. Even moveon.org has a 5 million supporter base.

But unfortunately, we progressives aren't loud and we don't make headlines. Time to start having gay sex on the street.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> After watching this I'm actually fearful for Obama's safety.



lol... 

How do you think I feel.... 

During the General election everywhere in my neighborhood(live in Chicago suburbs) there were McCain/Palin signs. As soon as this bill passes can you imagine the hell that will erupt? Shit, the high school down the street worships Laura Bush's reading skills.....  The same chick that ran over her boyfriend.  

Not only should you worry about Obama but the outbreaks of violence when healthcare reform passes. 



It ain't gonna be pretty. 







.........................Pray, you live in the right place 



			
				@lk3mizt said:
			
		

> I swear to you guys, i'm all my days, i have never come across such IGNORANCE. And its not the normal type of ignorance. It's the you-think-you-know-it-all ignorance.





> On a serious note, these people are fucking scary. They come off as religious fanatics who would kill for the "sake of Jesus"



It's because these freaks I'm swearing off religion..... like....forever.....



> Ignorance really is a sin.



_You have no idea

- Jack Sparrow_


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This country isn't as far right as people think. The conservatives say that this health bill is too liberal.
> 
> In fact, it's not liberal  enough.
> 
> ...



time for the campaign "GOING GAY FOR AMERICA", time to troll the conservatives


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure it's gonna pass.... I'm not getting my hopes up....


And fuck yeah: Time to go gay on conservatives.



It's funny. The only argument they have against gay marriage is that they don't like anal sex. Wtf? Who cares about that it's about the marriage.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

i pity the kids of these teabaggers who *will* grow up in a world that believes (and rightfully so) that their way of thinking is backwards, wayward and plain disgusting.

in a way, i dont want to see them go... the world would be much less lulzier


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

Those kids will be the republicans of the future. Kill em now.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm not sure it's gonna pass.... I'm not getting my hopes up....
> 
> 
> And fuck yeah: Time to go gay on conservatives.
> ...



"BUTTSECKS FOR AMERICA!" now that is one good campaign


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:
			
		

> This country isn't as far right as people think. The conservatives say that this health bill is too liberal.
> 
> In fact, it's not liberal  enough.



Of course it ain't. 

If it wasn't for the reign of Bush for the last 8 years then we wouldn't have to go through for such one-sided calls for bipartisan.



> But unfortunately, we progressives aren't loud and we don't make headlines. Time to start having gay sex on the street.



The hypocrisy in this country is so amazingly strong that it's frightening. "Gay-sex is unholy!" "It's wrong!" Blah blah blah

Fast forward into the future

A GOP member charged with DUI has an gay bar attendant in the back of his car.


----------



## hehey (Mar 20, 2010)

I kind of dont think its going to pass either, those pussy democrats who are on the fence are probably scared of there ignorant fox new watchers or something.


----------



## αce (Mar 20, 2010)

There are more gay republicans than closet priests.


And yes: Buttsecks for America campaign. Fox News will outrage.



And  back to the A+ reporter:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xe8i_Nf-mY&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


The end of this video broke my heart. How can you look these guys in the face and tell them they are sinners and unholy and are going to burn in hell.

Fuck you republicans/conservatives. Fuck you.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 20, 2010)

Old white people.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh look, _another_ shallow Democrat/liberal circlejerk thread.


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

hehey said:


> I kind of dont think its going to pass either, those pussy democrats who are on the fence are probably scared of there ignorant fox new watchers or something.



Nah, a lot of the on-the fence Democrats have come out with adamantly supportive of the bill.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> There are more gay republicans than closet priests.
> 
> 
> And yes: Buttsecks for America campaign. Fox News will outrage.
> ...



   

this thread has certainly opened my eyes realms of stupidity i never thought was possible in humans



			
				 Coteaz said:
			
		

> Oh look, another shallow Democrat/liberal circlejerk thread.





we're sorry


but you guys keep feeding us with ammo.


we cant help it  lol


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2010)

I will laugh if the republican party starts losing control of the tea baggers and then the teabaggers become the new major conservative party


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Oh look, _another_ shallow Democrat/liberal circlejerk thread.



so you actually support these people?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> so you actually support these people?



this is the internet don't be surprised the world is full of  people with different view points than your own


----------



## Bender (Mar 20, 2010)

Coteaz said:
			
		

> Oh look, another shallow Democrat/liberal circlejerk thread.



Hello, there sir are you here to provide us entertainment?


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> this is the internet don't be surprised



hell dude, not even stormfront supports these fuckers


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> hell dude, not even stormfront supports these fuckers



I know, but someone else will


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> I know, but someone else will



i can understand that someone is racist, i can understand that someone is in favor of laissez-faire capitalism, i could probably talk to an anarcho-primitivist pretty well

but how can someone support not understanding what they're talking about?


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> we're sorry
> 
> 
> but you guys keep feeding us with ammo.
> ...





Psycho said:


> so you actually support these people?





makeoutparadise said:


> this is the internet don't be surprised the world if full of  people with different view points than your own





Blaze of Glory said:


> Hello, there sir are you here to provide us entertainment?


You people actually think *I* am a hardline conservative Teabagger? This is hilarious.

I'm about as far from a Teabagger as you are, but that doesn't change the fact that you're a pathetic rabble of irritating, immature twits. Wake up and realize that you're the same blind zealots that you so hate.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> You people actually think *I* am a hardline conservative Teabagger? This is hilarious.
> 
> I'm about as far from a Teabagger as you are, but that doesn't change the fact that you're a pathetic rabble of irritating, immature twits. Wake up and realize that you're the same blind zealots that you so hate.



i could argue with you, but that would be arguing on the internet and would make me automatically wrong


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> how can someone support not understanding what they're talking about?



I don't know


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

@Coteaz: lol, hate them?

i dont hate them.

not one bit.

i pity them. there's a big difference.

and please dont associate me with those dogs... i'd rather you called me a ^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 20, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> and please dont associate me with those dogs... i'd rather you called me a ^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol


Let's compare:

Hardline conservatives/"Teabaggers": Filled to the brim with unwarranted self-assurance, completely refuses to hear out any opposing arguments, believes other side to be completely and utterly retarded.

Hardline liberals: Filled to the brim with unwarranted self-assurance, completely refuses to hear out any opposing arguments, believes other side to be completely and utterly retarded.

Clearly no similarities whatsoever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 20, 2010)

Guys, I think Coteaz is just pointing out that your engaging in intellectual activity on par with Tea Party supporters.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2010)

Coteaz Has a fair point


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Let's compare:
> 
> Hardline conservatives/"Teabaggers": Filled to the brim with unwarranted self-assurance, completely refuses to hear out any opposing arguments, believes other side to be completely and utterly retarded.
> 
> ...



we do not ignore opposing arguments, we ignore repeated arguments that have already been taken down, and all we hear from them tea-baggers are the same few arguments on anything


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2010)

i see your point lol

maybe we're more similar than we realize! 

wait, isn't there some sort of circle theory on this? that the hardline left and hardline right are very much alike?? cant remember where i heard this from.

question: have you ever seen "hardline liberals" display such brazen ignorance? i dont know your affiliations, but srsly, do you think the teabaggers are in the right (no pun intended )

i have no beef with their views. We are all entitled to our opinions. Where it becomes stupid is when people dont know what those opinions are!  They just do what they do because _fox news said so_


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2010)

This is coteaz were talking about.  Most likely he doesn't support EITHER of them.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> This is coteaz were talking about.  Most likely he doesn't support EITHER of them.



i don't think he does, but he's complaining about us laughing at the stupid statements


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, a lack of intelligent discussion from old white people wearing american flag shirts? Whaaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 20, 2010)

Psycho said:


> i don't think he does, but he's complaining about us laughing at the stupid statements



Yes, I think he's saying that's just as anti-intellectual as Tea Party mouthing off dumb shit.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 20, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yes, I think he's saying that's just as anti-intellectual as Tea Party mouthing off dumb shit.



if it isn't funny, it's just sad that people can be so backwards and intolerant in modern days, so i rather laugh at it


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> if it isn't funny, it's just sad that people can be so backwards and intolerant in modern days, so i rather laugh at it



Yea I see, but at the same time, we have to combat the intolerance and the backwards thinking people...not with laughs and points saying "retard", but with some serious hard pressed discussion, and critiques.

But I guess we can have a few laughs.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea I see, but at the same time, we have to combat the intolerance and the backwards thinking people...not with laughs and points saying "retard", but with some serious hard pressed discussion, and critiques.
> 
> But I guess we can have a few laughs.



when time comes for serious discussion, i am capable of cutting the jokes and hearing out

but this is an internet forum named after an anime, kind of hard to call any discussion here serious


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea I see, but at the same time, we have to combat the intolerance and the backwards thinking people...not with laughs and points saying "retard", but with some serious hard pressed discussion, and critiques.


I'm all for hard pressed discussion, but it's kind of difficult to converse with people who scream "OBAMA IS HITLER" in your face.


----------



## hehey (Mar 21, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> Let's compare:
> 
> Hardline conservatives/"Teabaggers": Filled to the brim with unwarranted self-assurance, completely refuses to hear out any opposing arguments, believes other side to be completely and utterly retarded.
> 
> ...


Theres a big difference, Teabag people ARE completely and utterly retarted (unless you believe any of the crap were laughing at them for believing about) and the other side (conservatives) just feeds their retardation with their fox news paranoia and misinformation.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:
			
		

> I'm all for hard pressed discussion, but it's kind of difficult to converse with people who scream "OBAMA IS HITLER" in your face.



Yes, especially when they're gathered in such large crowds, but you should make the effort anyways.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yes, especially when they're gathered in such large crowds.


They stop being funny very quickly (they were never funny to me) when you realize that they're _dead serious_ about this.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 21, 2010)

Indeed.  Thats what I find rather disturbing.  It's both sad and a bit of a concern that such people out there.....I suspect the chances that this won't bow over and the wierdos will go back to obscurity isn't a big one.  However part of me wonders if it is.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2010)

To be, the left overeacted to bush even though he was one of the worst presidents of all time.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 21, 2010)

They are the Tea Klux Klan..and if they have their way, blacks will have to get to the back of the bus again, women will lose the right to vote and gays will be stoned to death. These are the true fascists.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> To be, the left overeacted to bush even though he was one of the worst presidents of all time.


Bush _was_ a bad president, but his failures were mitigated by the fact that his competitors weren't exactly A+ material. He wasn't quite the Anti-Christ, of course. The "other side" _always_ overreacts. It appears to be behavior imprinted during childhood development.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to admit that I think a lot of these are decent but just uninformed and overeactionary. I don't really believe that most people are stupid. I just think they need to shut up.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> Bush _was_ a bad president, but his failures were mitigated by the fact that his competitors weren't exactly A+ material. He wasn't quite the Anti-Christ, of course. The "other side" _always_ overreacts. It appears to be behavior imprinted during childhood development.



Bush suspended Habeus Corpus for prisoners of war, launched an illegal war for oil, set important medical research back at least eight years, trampled all over the bill of rights and worst of all he lied about that damn fish.

Obama took bonuses away from billionaire CEOs and wants all Americans to have access to medical care.

Now boys and girls.... let's sing a song...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WhuikFY1Pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cochise (Mar 21, 2010)

It's sickening to read that article, depressing.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Bush suspended Habeus Corpus for prisoners of war, launched an illegal war for oil, set important medical research back at least eight years, trampled all over the bill of rights and worst of all he lied about that damn fish.


Oh, don't get me wrong; he was pretty fucking terrible, with the war being the worst of it. Just, you know, not _quite_ the Anti-Christ. I see him as more of an incompetent idiot as opposed to a malevolent bastard.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

Some white people in America are just disgusting. Glad my mother( who is of white complexion) didn't grow up with this mentality or I'd never be here in the first place.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Blaze for telling us what we already know. The right wing extremists are retarded and their poorly misinformed mob of individuals will continually fight for whatever stupid thing they are passionate for.

I think its far more important instead of standing back and laughing at how retarded they are but rather try to oh I dont know try to actually understand them better instead of alienating them and treating them like an enemy. This is why I think your no better then the people you poke fun at Blaze. Cause you choose to ignore anything that could possibly be different and then go to label it as conservative and capitalistic which to you are very wrong ideals to even remotely have or so thats how you come off as.

While I understand there are quite a few people who will stick to their pride and refuse to listen to the other side regardless of what they say I just hope a lot of you are better then that. Dont be like Blaze. Its funny to a point. Its far more depressing and sad to see how far our education has fallen and how we have split ourselves in 2 treating your own countrymen as enemies.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

It's like they fear change so much they resort back to their basic primitive instincts.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> It's like they fear change so much they resort back to their basic primitive instincts.



A lot of people dont like change because maybe what they have now is what they enjoy? Why change something that works for you?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2010)

Psycho said:


> but this is an internet forum named after an anime, kind of hard to call any discussion here serious



And let me paraphrase from that said Anime  

Although some of us may not see eye to eye with these tea party members 
it is important that in order to break these chains of repugnance and hatred that we should try to come and  "understand each other."


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> A lot of people dont like change because maybe what they have now is what they enjoy? Why change something that works for you?



This doesn't change anything for people with health care already.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> And let me paraphrase from that said Anime
> 
> Although some of us may not see eye to eye with these tea party members
> it is important that in order to break these chains of repugnance and hatred that we should try to come and  "understand each other."



You seriously used that Naruto bullshit here?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 21, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> And let me paraphrase from that said Anime
> 
> Although some of us may not see eye to eye with these tea party members
> it is important that in order to break these chains of repugnance and hatred that we should try to come and  "understand each other."



I understand people who use words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "^ (use bro)" and who pick on little kids and people with parkinson's well enough. I understand that they are scum. I understand that they are fascists. I understand that they are every god damned thing that is wrong with America and everything people from other countries fucking hate us for and stereotype us for.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> I understand people who use words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "^ (use bro)" and who pick on little kids and people with parkinson's well enough. I understand that they are scum. I understand that they are fascists. I understand that they are every god damned thing that is wrong with America and everything people from other countries fucking hate us for and stereotype us for.



So if I use the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Im scum?


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> A lot of people dont like change because maybe what they have now is what they enjoy? Why change something that works for you?



if they enjoy picking on disabled people, denying other human beings basic rights and laughing at the millions of their own fellow citizens who don't have health care, i don't want to understand those people.

everyone has the right to an opinion.
that does not mean you have the right to inflict your opinon on millions of people.
that's what these people want to do.
there's a difference between giving someone freedom of speech and giving someone the freedom to oppress.
and that's what the tea party wants. if they insist on treating their fellow humans like animals, why shouldn't i regard them as the enemy? because they are the enemy of human decency and compassion.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Damaris said:


> if they enjoy picking on disabled people, denying other human beings basic rights and laughing at the millions of their own fellow citizens who don't have health care, i don't want to understand those people.
> 
> everyone has the right to an opinion.
> that does not mean you have the right to inflict your opinon on millions of people.
> ...



You sure? Do you know these people personally and were you there or are you just going off of Blaze's article?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> You sure? Do you know these people personally and were you there or are you just going off of Blaze's article?



Stop being ignorant dude you seen the articles that been posted here. Not sure if you live in America but its on the news as well.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 21, 2010)

these people are making that side look even worse, dipshits, theyre not gunna have any power of choice if they keep this up


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> A lot of people dont like change because maybe what they have now is what they enjoy? Why change something that works for you?


This.

I have healthcare.  I have money.  Things are going great for me.  I don't want change.  Change could go poorly.  Stocks could plummet.  The economy works in cycles.  This is just a down period.  The worst thing we could do is introduce a program of this magnitude when we are on our way back up.

The truth is that all people aren't created equally.  Some people are born with more talent than others.  My argument is that healthcare shouldn't be equal.  People that spend less money paying for a healthcare plan should have a thinner plan than someone like me that spends over 5K a year.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> I understand people who use words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "^ (use bro)" and who pick on little kids and people with parkinson's well enough. I understand that they are scum. I understand that they are fascists. I understand that they are every god damned thing that is wrong with America and everything people from other countries fucking hate us for and stereotype us for.



And we break that stereotype by doing the best we can to help our country
as well as our fellow man. Educate ourselves in all facets of life to free us from ignorance and racism.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> While I understand there are quite a few people who will stick to their pride and refuse to listen to the other side regardless of what they say I just hope a lot of you are better then that. Dont be like Blaze. Its funny to a point. Its far more depressing and sad to see how far our education has fallen and how we have split ourselves in 2 treating your own countrymen as enemies.



LOL 

I don't listen to the other side?  

I wouldn't be posting all of this if I hadn't been listening to what they say genius.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Stop being ignorant dude you seen the articles that been posted here. Not sure if you live in America but its on the news as well.



I dont know about you but Blaze purposely hunts down these sorts of things.

I know the tea party is full of some dumb people but the way you all start jumping onto the hate wagon doesnt solve anything.

"Oh neat look at these idiots making complete fools of themselves again!"

Thats cool! Can we get some real news then having people offended by stupid words.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know about you but Blaze purposely hunts down these sorts of things.
> 
> I know the tea party is full of some dumb people but the way you all start jumping onto the hate wagon doesnt solve anything.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but People who favor Republicans do the samething. And there aren't any comments that we make on the board thats gonna solve anything. Whether it be positive or negative discussion its all the same. So what the hell is your face talking about?


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I dont know about you but Blaze purposely hunts down these sorts of things.



So you're like my official stalker amirite? 

That's like so friggin hot. :33 

You're using me to vent your own anger towards this article. 

I am simply posting what I see. Be it Dems or Repubs news.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> I have healthcare.  I have money.  Things are going great for me.  I don't want change.  Change could go poorly.  Stocks could plummet.  The economy works in cycles.  This is just a down period.  The worst thing we could do is introduce a program of this magnitude when we are on our way back up.
> 
> The truth is that all people aren't created equally.  Some people are born with more talent than others.  My argument is that healthcare shouldn't be equal.  People that spend less money paying for a healthcare plan should have a thinner plan than someone like me that spends over 5K a year.


Fantastic for you. As far as I know, though, healthcare isn't a zero-sum game. The fact that poor people have healthcare doesn't actively prevent _you_ from getting your own care from a nice, private provider. Or did Congress sack up and include a public option while I was crying at their incompetence?





Razgriez said:


> I dont know about you but Blaze purposely hunts down these sorts of things.
> 
> I know the tea party is full of some dumb people but the way you all start jumping onto the hate wagon doesnt solve anything.
> 
> ...


I assume the point is to highly publicize their lunacy in an attempt to discredit them.





Blaze of Glory said:


> So you're like my official stalker amirite?
> 
> That's like so friggin hot. :33
> 
> ...


You don't have to respond like he made a personal attack at you.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2010)

People shouldn't get equal for less.  Equal for equal?  Sure.  Equal for less?  No, that doesn't jive.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> People shouldn't get equal for less.  Equal for equal?  Sure.  Equal for less?  No, that doesn't jive.


I don't understand how this addresses what I said in my post. 

I meant that easier access to healthcare for poorer people does not derail your own healthcare plan. You can still make it rain to get fantastic coverage, right?


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> You don't have to respond like he made a personal attack at you.



I'm responding with annoyance. This is like the sixth post he made in which he's calling me a "troll" and being biased. Yes, I'm biased, everyone is in their own way biased.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> I don't understand how this addresses what I said in my post.
> 
> I meant that easier access to healthcare for poorer people does not derail your own healthcare plan.



I don't understand what that person is trying to say either.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> You sure? Do you know these people personally and were you there or are you just going off of Blaze's article?



i live in the deep south.
i live beside, work with, and go to school with people who honestly believe that people without healthcare deserve what they get, that poor people aren't "working hard enough", gay people deserve to be smited by god, obama isn't a citizen, with people who support the tea party and attend their rallies. these people believe that since they think one way, everyone should think that way, and all laws should conform to their thinking. _people who believe that their beliefs override the rights of all other people, are wrong._ i'm sorry, but it's true. i have my personal values, but i would never try to make them the laws and rules of society. that's what these people want. it's like i said before. there's a difference between the right to an opinion and the right to inflict your opinion as a fact on others.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i live in the deep south.
> i live beside, work with, and go to school with people who honestly believe that people without healthcare deserve what they get, that poor people aren't "working hard enough", gay people deserve to be smited by god, obama isn't a citizen, with people who support the tea party and attend their rallies. these people believe that since they think one way, everyone should think that way, and all laws should conform to their thinking. _people who believe that their beliefs override the rights of all other people, are wrong._ i'm sorry, but it's true. i have my personal values, but i would never try to make them the laws and rules of society. that's what these people want. it's like i said before. there's a difference between the right to an opinion and the right to inflict your opinion as a fact on others.



I suppose I stand corrected. I met a few of those people in the military and its a shame people can be so one sided and ignorant on these issues.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I suppose I stand corrected. I met a few of those people in the military and its a shame people can be so one sided and ignorant on these issues.



no one wants to believe people can be so hateful.
and even where i live they're a (vocal) minority. (except they seem to have staked out around my house FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF )

but sadly some people end up like that.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm responding with annoyance. This is like the sixth post he made in which he's calling me a "troll" and being biased. Yes, I'm biased, everyone is in their own way biased.


He calls you biased and a troll because you act in a behavior that indicates you'd support Obama no matter what he does. This obviously can't be true, but you generally seek out pro-Obama / anti-anti-Obama news with apparently furious vigor.

Take a look at these two posts:





Blaze of Glory said:


> lol
> 
> I was fucking dying of laughter while watching  that video.
> 
> ...





Blaze of Glory said:


> :33
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


These don't really add depth to the thread/discussion; it's simply pointing and laughing at a serious problem.

Yeah, we're all biased, but there ways to mitigate that. One of them is by treating the opposition at least a little more seriously.

Please don't take this post the wrong way - I'm not trying to slander you or anything; I'm trying to be as honest as possible.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Damaris said:


> no one wants to believe people can be so hateful.
> and even where i live they're a (vocal) minority. (except they seem to have staked out around my house FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF )
> 
> but sadly some people end up like that.



I have a few like that in my family like my mother. I put her in her place though when we talk politics. She actually went to one of those rallies and I told her she needs to stop listening to Glen Beck for one and look at the whole picture.

Funny thing is shes extremely poor. I think she has some form of healthcare though, but she cleans homes for a living. When I joined the military I was making 3 times as much she did.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> He calls you biased and a troll because you act in a behavior that indicates you'd support Obama no matter what he does. This obviously can't be true, but you generally seek out pro-Obama / anti-anti-Obama news with apparently furious vigor.
> 
> Take a look at these two posts:These don't really add depth to the thread/discussion; it's simply pointing and laughing at a serious problem.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know you're not. I'm a hyperactive fuck. That's all. I've criticized Obama before, and yet I am surprised no one has seen any of my post that do. Razgriez however is just like MBS, Hinako and think I am an Obamatard because of my hyperactive party-boy behavior whenever I'm laughing at the tea partiers or something good happens. 

Get over it Raz, I mean seriously



GET OVER IT




Out of all the things you and the rest of the Republican faction on the forums have tagged me for this is by far the weakest. It's some holier than thou shit. I see the same type of behavior coming from MBS Hinako whenever something happens for the GOP.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, I know you're not. I'm a hyperactive fuck. That's all. I've criticized Obama before, and yet I am surprised no one has seen any of my post that do. Razgriez however is just like MBS, Hinako and think I am an Obamatard because of my hyperactive party-boy behavior whenever I'm laughing at the tea partiers or something good happens.
> 
> Get over it Raz, I mean seriously
> 
> ...



He still thinks Im a republican.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> He still thinks Im a republican.


Hold on, what _are_ you?

Please don't say moderate; it always ends up meaning "mostly conservative."


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> Hold on, what _are_ you?
> 
> Please don't say moderate.



Im an independent.

I dont like either party. Ive told him this several times.


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Im an independent.
> 
> I dont like either party. Ive told him this several times.


Aligning oneself by party is stupid anyway; ideology, though still flawed as a categorization, works much better.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

TDM said:


> Aligning oneself by party is stupid anyway; ideology, though still flawed as a categorization, works much better.



This is true.

I do hold more conservative values towards fiscal issues and government control but Im still pretty liberal on social issues such as same sex marriage and gays being able to serve in the military.

I just wish our government was more responsible on spending.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> He still thinks Im a republican.



Really, I don't give a damn what you are. Quit nitpicking out a person's obvious personality deficiencies. It makes you no better than me. I am an asshole, a gaping asshole saying that over and over to people is not going to make people not reconsider visiting my threads. 

Wishy-washing political standing people are far-behind the people's preference when visiting threads in the NF cafe friend. 

I point out the flaws of the Tea partiers so is a large majority of America. You're saying it's wrong of me to do what we've been for a a year 1/2? Yeah, that makes sense.

EDIT:

No, you haven't told me that you're independent.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 21, 2010)

One thing my history professor said in class that stuck with me is that in times of struggle, hate groups grow and increase in number because people are looking for someone else to blame for their own problems.

It's sad to see that to be the case even today, in the so-called "21st century".  But it's the truth.  And the sad thing is, that many Americans do have a right to be angry.  They're just taking it out, for the most part, on the wrong people.  

Anyway, that's just the world we live in.  Bad times tend to bring out either the best or the worst in people, and the instances of the former are increasingly rare.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

> Really, I don't give a damn what you are. *Quit nitpicking out a person's obvious personality deficiencies*. It makes you no better than me. I am an asshole, a gaping asshole saying that over and over to people is not going to make people not reconsider visiting my threads.


So your agreeing you have a personality deficiency?



> I point out the flaws of the Tea partiers so is a large majority of America. You're saying it's wrong of me to do what we've been for a a year 1/2? Yeah, that makes sense.


 We know, for about 2 years now we know the tea partiers arent the sharpest knife in the bunch.
Its gotten to the point where all you do is laugh and ridicule them. Thats cool, but isnt that no different then these guys calling democratic congressmen ^ (use bro) and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


EDIT:



> No, you haven't told me that you're independent.


Either your playing ignorance out of pride or you simply have selective reading or you simply ignore whatever I say.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> So your agreeing you have a personality deficiency?





I've known about that for a while. Your lil lecture isn't what makes me think about it again. It's just making me wish I wasn't so easily pissed at shit I'm already familiar with.   



> We know, for about 2 years now we know the tea partiers arent the sharpest knife in the bunch.
> Its gotten to the point where all you do is laugh and ridicule them. Thats cool, but isnt that no different then these guys calling democratic congressmen ^ (use bro) and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?







> Either your playing ignorance out of pride or you simply have selective reading or you simply ignore whatever I say.



I hardly ever see you on the forums I mean EVER

To be perfectly honest I think of your post as fillers and in the same category as Hinako Simulacrum MBS post: "crap". Sorry, to offend you but that's how I see it. More insulting crap which I don't feel the need to indulge.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

> I hardly ever see you on the forums I mean EVER
> 
> To be perfectly honest I think of your post as fillers and in the same category as Hinako Simulacrum MBS post: "crap". Sorry, to offend you but that's how I see it. More insulting crap which I don't feel the need to indulge.



Its cause you perceive me as a republican.


----------



## Berserk (Mar 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> People shouldn't get equal for less.  Equal for equal?  Sure.  Equal for less?  No, that doesn't jive.



So, you'd rather have a person/family choose between a house/food or paying for proper medical care?

That's very reasonable.

Your mentality is that of; if I can't get it cheaper, why should someone who is poorer(and can't afford my level of medical insurance) than me?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Big deal, broken window. Liberal Protesters last year destroyed 2 banks causing over $110,000 in damages.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 21, 2010)

It is amusing seeing Blaze hide the name of the url.  I had correctly guessed it was yet another Huffington Post article from the very first sentence.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 21, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol.
> 
> lol, republicans.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It is amusing seeing Blaze hide the name of the url.  I had correctly guessed it was yet another Huffington Post article from the very first sentence.



is this regarding the OP?  Actually the broadcast news is also reporting the same incidents, they occured out in plain view of cameras and were captured by many microphones.  These teabaggers were also spitting on congressman.  It's awful.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 21, 2010)

Americans never cease to amaze me.

As an outsider I see this bill as a very good step in the right direction to stop the actions of the current health insurers. I've got a feeling that most of the Tea Party have no idea what the hell the Health Reform is about.

This picture pretty much shows this:


Wouldn't more babies have a safer journey after the passing of the bill?


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Americans never cease to amaze me.
> 
> As an outsider I see this bill as a very good step in the right direction to stop the actions of the current health insurers. I've got a feeling that most of the Tea Party have no idea what the hell the Health Reform is about.
> 
> ...



Not when Obama has all of their parents killed in the communist death panels.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Americans never cease to amaze me.
> 
> As an outsider I see this bill as a very good step in the right direction to stop the actions of the current health insurers. I've got a feeling that most of the Tea Party have no idea what the hell the Health Reform is about.
> 
> ...



At first I was a little confused then I saw it.

Please dont kill the bill, Spend my future, save the babies...

Then I read

Please dont spend my future, kill the bill, save the babies...

I wonder which one is the correct message?


----------



## Watchman (Mar 21, 2010)

Look at all the red, she's clearly a Socialist.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Why is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) put in the same vein as ^ (use bro)?
> 
> It's not nearly as bad.



Actually, it is.  They're basically identical.  The only difference is that one of them is directed at blacks and the other at homosexuals.  Both are hate speech.

The only way you could possibly ^ (use bro) to be worse than ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is if you think that being hateful to blacks is worse than being hateful to homosexuals.  Personally, I find being hateful to either group equally distasteful.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> At first I was a little confused then I saw it.
> 
> Please dont kill the bill, Spend my future, save the babies...
> 
> ...



The ladder.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2010)

Nope.

The former

Secret Libs.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Nope.
> 
> The former
> 
> Secret Libs.



I thought you died from being pwned by magma?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 21, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilG7PCV448&feature=popt00us13.



I really felt sorry for those people, they couldn't even comprehend how foolish they were making themselves look.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2010)

Obamacare brought me back to life.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Obamacare brought me back to life.



lol touche'


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2010)

Someone be checking out Obama


edit: Lmfao look at Clyburn

"Hands off my 'president'"


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2010)

at which point she arrested the president for stealing her heart lol


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2010)

The bill is pretty much confirmed.

Stupak is voting yes.


----------



## αce (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol nevermind. But his bloc is gonna pussy out.


----------



## Juno (Mar 21, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Big deal, broken window. Liberal Protesters last year destroyed 2 banks causing over $110,000 in damages.



And over 100 banks destroyed the global economy, causing trillions in damages. 

Besides which, those were not liberals, those were anarchists. Get it right.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddd it's done.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> It is amusing seeing Blaze hide the name of the url.  I had correctly guessed it was yet another Huffington Post article from the very first sentence.



I didn't hide the URL. 

What are you talking about?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 21, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Big deal, broken window. Liberal Protesters last year destroyed 2 banks causing over $110,000 in damages.



An attack against a corporation or a financial institution is not analogous to an attack on the residence of a human being. Human beings have rights. Businesses should not.



Damaris said:


> i live in the deep south.
> i live beside, work with, and go to school with people who honestly believe that people without healthcare deserve what they get, that poor people aren't "working hard enough", gay people deserve to be smited by god, obama isn't a citizen, with people who support the tea party and attend their rallies. these people believe that since they think one way, everyone should think that way, and all laws should conform to their thinking. _people who believe that their beliefs override the rights of all other people, are wrong._ i'm sorry, but it's true. i have my personal values, but i would never try to make them the laws and rules of society. that's what these people want. it's like i said before. there's a difference between the right to an opinion and the right to inflict your opinion as a fact on others.



Quoted for motherfucking truth forever and for all time.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Someone be checking out Obama
> 
> 
> edit: Lmfao look at Clyburn
> ...


----------



## biar (Mar 21, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Yeah, his infinite amount of patience for stupidity is simply astounding. Being forced to stand around listening to the massive garbage they spew without getting angry is a no-show for me.  I would be my usual hot-tempered self and make a snide remark and get into a heated argument which would result in my arrest.
> 
> Best. journalist. ever.  (Well in my opinion)



He's a Max Blumenthal wannabe


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder why the OP censored the curse words.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2010)

Diceman said:


> I wonder why the OP censored the curse words.



Probably mostly due to the stigma that the word ^ (use bro) has.  Thing is though, it's not the word that's the problem it's the intention behind the word.  At least that's how I view slurs.  As long as there is zero malice in how the word was used, I don't see a problem.  For instance, in the way we're talking about it here.  I honestly don't see a problem with it's use as it's rather relevant to the discussion.  Additionally it's not being used in a way that in any possible interpretation could be construed as being hateful to any person or race.

Now yes, there's always going to be some hyper sensitive person who's going to have a problem with it used in any context.  However somebody like that is just being hyper sensitive.

Really, going so far as to not use the word ^ (use bro) in the context we currently are I feel gives the word even more power which is something everybody should want to avoid.

Course, if somebody disagrees with me on this, feel free to pm me about it, I wouldn't object to discussing this with you as it's a subject that's in many ways alien to me as I've never really been faced with any significant levels of racism, at least directed towards somebody who's black.  I've only really been witness to significant levels of racism towards natives and to a lesser extent middle easterns.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Diceman said:


> I wonder why the OP censored the curse words.



That was the articles original headline I was too lazy to remove the censors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 21, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Probably mostly due to the stigma that the word ^ (use bro) has.  Thing is though, it's not the word that's the problem it's the intention behind the word.  At least that's how I view slurs.  As long as there is zero malice in how the word was used, I don't see a problem.  For instance, in the way we're talking about it here.  I honestly don't see a problem with it's use as it's rather relevant to the discussion.  Additionally it's not being used in a way that in any possible interpretation could be construed as being hateful to any person or race.
> 
> Now yes, there's always going to be some hyper sensitive person who's going to have a problem with it used in any context.  However somebody like that is just being hyper sensitive.
> 
> ...



Trust me, its not a nice feeling


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Trust me, its not a nice feeling



I'm trying to wipe off the effects of the utterance of the word. So far it's successful. The only thing it does when someone says it a dozen times or more trying to be an annoyance. I'm more offended by usage of the S-word or other racial epithets.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 21, 2010)

The teaparty was never a movement to begin with just ignorant stupid people with a lot of hate. Republicans thought they could start and control such a disgustingly violent blaze and are now being burned horribly. Ah, beautiful irony.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 22, 2010)

Why not just yell, "^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Why not just yell, "^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?



I don't know 

It's a highly creative insult that it is


----------



## Xion (Mar 22, 2010)

Sometimes I think mass extermination of the human race isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Why not just yell, "^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?



After all its in the dictionary. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2nTbqbtGug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

And some people champion protesters like these and their ilk a fanbase for a viable third party.


----------



## geG (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> And some people champion protesters like these and their ilk a fanbase for a viable third party.



Let them do it and take away votes that would normally go to Republican candidates


----------



## Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

Xion said:


> Sometimes I think mass extermination of the human race isn't such a bad thing.



Where's hitler when you need him 

j/k


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 22, 2010)

Xion said:


> Sometimes I think mass extermination of the human race isn't such a bad thing.


Now now now don't be so general.

Mass extermination of IDIOTS is a good thing.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Why not just yell, "^ (use bro) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"?



Why not just yell Niggot instead?


----------



## Havoc (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why not just yell Niggot instead?


Because no one would know what they were talking about you niggot.


----------



## ez (Mar 22, 2010)

those signs are incredibly hilarious. i'm glad that their world is crumbling right before them right about now.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 22, 2010)

Would it be considered ironic if someone killed themselves because of healthcare?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 22, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Would it be considered ironic if someone killed themselves because of healthcare?



No, but I think a tumor or illness caused by stress from it might be.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 22, 2010)

It's just baffling.. is it (the lack of some kind of universal intellectual standards) because of the size of the country.. or? Are these people subject to widespread ridicule among normal folk and the press? 
Did this:



> If our great men like Stephen hawking was british and treated by the nhs he would be dead



Really get aired legitimately on a major news network? 

Incredible. America is fucking weird.


----------



## ikra (Mar 22, 2010)

Protester: "I HATE THE BILL"

Interviewer: But why?

Protester: "Uhm, ahm ehhh..... RRRAAAAAWWWWWRRRRR!!!"


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Because no one would know what they were talking about you niggot.



Damn straight niggot. 

@Tokoyami

Not really, well sort of. 

Someone is gonna cut themselves because of the spectacular results of last night no matter what. Although, if ya ask me the most ironic thing that could happen is if the Anti- baby killers kill their babies because of our baby-killeriric health care.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i live in the deep south.
> i live beside, work with, and go to school with people who honestly believe that people without healthcare deserve what they get, that poor people aren't "working hard enough", gay people deserve to be smited by god, obama isn't a citizen, with people who support the tea party and attend their rallies. these people believe that since they think one way, everyone should think that way, and all laws should conform to their thinking. _people who believe that their beliefs override the rights of all other people, are wrong._ i'm sorry, but it's true. i have my personal values, but i would never try to make them the laws and rules of society. that's what these people want. it's like i said before. there's a difference between the right to an opinion and the right to inflict your opinion as a fact on others.



Makes me grin with sinister satisfaction that Sherman burned Atlanta to the ground 146 years ago. 

Seems like the secessionists asked for it.  Mayhap another example?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Why not just yell Niggot instead?



Those dumb asses wouldn't realise what it was


----------



## impersonal (Mar 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I don't know
> 
> It's a highly creative insult that it is



Well there's a "gay ^ (use bro) association of america" already, so it's not _that _creative.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 22, 2010)

You know your organisation is a success when the first google result for your organisation's name is an ED page.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> You know your organisation is a success when the first google result for your organisation's name is an ED page.



The Tea Party finally joined the ranks of Techno Viking (win) and whitedog1 (fail), except they're perhaps more fail than even whitedog1.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 22, 2010)

I was actually talking about "gay ^ (use bro) association of america"


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I was actually talking about "gay ^ (use bro) association of america"



Oh I see.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol Idiots. Every protest is going to have its racests and people who are there to disrupt said protest. However they are in the vast *vast* minoraty with this crowd so spout your BS the mesage is there We shall not forget, come november there out of there.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Lol Idiots. Every protest is going to have its racests and people who are there to disrupt said protest. However they are in the vast *vast* minoraty with this crowd so spout your BS the mesage is there We shall not forget, come november there out of there.



And I still wonder where you "honorable Americans" were when spending went through the roof to finance a war that should've either never happened or should've been extremely thought out but instead was conducted like a rush repair job.

Half-black Democrat gets in office and now the pickets are out.  Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> And I still wonder where you "honorable Americans" were when spending went through the roof to finance a war that should've either never happened or should've been extremely thought out but instead was conducted like a rush repair job.
> 
> Half-black Democrat gets in office and now the pickets are out.  Give me a fucking break.



 it's not that he's Half-Black it's that he's changing things so radically and government take over that's so backwards of what our founders wanted (Man doesn't create rights, God dose (and this is comeing from an Agnostic so don't you DARE call me a religious zealot) that America is wakeing up now we were  tired but were wakeing up every day to oppose Big Government.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> *its not that he's Half-Black* it's that hes changeing things so radicly and goverment take over thats so opisit of what our founders wanted (Man dosent create rights God dose) that Amarica is wakeing up now we were  tired but were wakeing up every day to opose Big Goverment.



Bullshit...absolute bullshit.

Those photos and what I've read and heard personally from many Tea Partiers says otherwise.  Tea Party rallies in Boston had many a racist, so you're not telling me what I saw with my own eyes.

Oh how convenient that you "wake up" right when Dems take office.  How convenient that after 2008 you decide to "wake up."  How convenient that you cry that the government is going to invade every facet of your fucking life when you have NO IDEA what it's like elsewhere.  Maybe half of this fucking nation is too stupid to actually read the manual of this bill.  Sorry but some people simply cannot pull themselves by the bootstraps with health care.  Some people are simply abandoned and need some help.

Oh dear God ad hominem is also calling my name.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> it's not that he's Half-Black it's that he's changing things so radically and government take over that's so backwards of what our founders wanted (Man doesn't create rights, God dose (and this is comeing from an Agnostic so don't you DARE call me a religious zealot) that America is wakeing up now we were  tired but were wakeing up every day to oppose Big Government.


It's funny that none of you guys woke up during the Bush administration.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

impersonal said:


> It's funny that none of you guys woke up during the Bush administration.



We've been over this, impersonal.

They absolve everything Bush did because it was allegedly in line with their ideals.  Get a half-black Democrat with some ideas in and immediately they bust out the protests while writing off the past protests during Bush as unpatriotic hippies.


----------



## E (Mar 22, 2010)

yeaaaa that'll show 'em


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

impersonal said:


> It's funny that none of you guys woke up during the Bush administration.



Maybe, Oh I don't know, we thought he was doing it to defend us from a major Attack on us! My god I see now it was more, but he did it so slowly that we didn't notice it. Obama hasn't done that have that he's pushing things so much that were up now so Stand up! Like I said it's not that he's half black the Majority of Americans couldn't care less, it's that he pushed us Way to hard, and we're up from our stupor we realize 'Oh shit they've been pushing us away from our values'. We want to go back to what we stand for. It doesn't matter if your Black, white, what ever just remember what our Founders and the Constitution stood for!!


----------



## Zarathoustr4 (Mar 22, 2010)

I feel sorry for you US people.

That level of brainwashing smells communist level of propaganda.

But again, I'm too hard with the Russians. They didn't have free media back then.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Maybe, Oh I don't know, *we thought he was doing it to defend us from a major Attack on us!* My god I see now it was more, but he did it so slowly that we didn't notice it. Obama hasn't done that have that he's pushing things so much that were up now so Stand up! Like I said it's not that he's half black *the Majority of Americans couldn't care less*, it's that *he pushed us Way to hard*, and we're up from our stupor we realize 'Oh shit they've been pushing us away from our values'. We want to go back to what we stand for. It doesn't matter if your Black, white, what ever just remember what our Founders and the Constitution stood for!!



Bullshit they couldn't care less.  After seeing monkey products, "witch doctor" effigies, and this insistence that African garb is somehow tied to Muslim terrorism or black liberation ideology, I call bullshit on Americans not caring.



Saddam posed no threat outside the Middle East.  Iran should've been the focus.  Take it from the military who actually went over there.  Most will tell you it wasn't 100% worth it but what do you know?  You'll never serve.

Obama pushed us way too hard and out of line with the Founding Fathers?  How about invading nations we didn't have a real business of invading?  What would they have said about that?  Oh I forgot, you think that it posed a significant threat when oh I don't know non-nation entities did more.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Maybe, Oh I don't know, we thought he was doing it to defend us from a major Attack on us! My god I see now it was more, but he did it so slowly that we didn't notice it. Obama hasn't done that have that he's pushing things so much that were up now so Stand up! Like I said it's not that he's half black the Majority of Americans couldn't care less, it's that he pushed us Way to hard, and we're up from our stupor we realize 'Oh shit they've been pushing us away from our values'. We want to go back to what we stand for. It doesn't matter if your Black, white, what ever just remember what our Founders and the Constitution stood for!!



Constitution? You mean the rag that was written by WHITE SLAVE OWNERS?
FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> Bullshit they couldn't care less.  After seeing monkey products, "witch doctor" effigies, and this insistence that African garb is somehow tied to Muslim terrorism or black liberation ideology, I call bullshit on Americans not caring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Like I said*: The *MAJORATY* of protesters couldn't care less. In every protest there will be the Racests and Disenters but They are the vast *minoraty*. Pay atention.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> *Like I said*: The *MAJORATY* of protesters couldn't care less. In every protest there will be the Racests and Disenters but They are the vast *minoraty*. Pay atention.



Apparently you need to pay attention to spell check.  It should counter that "disorder" you said you have.

Actually no not in every protest there are racists and dissenters.  Not at all.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 22, 2010)

"Bye bye Miss American Pie"


----------



## Enclave (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Maybe, Oh I don't know, we thought he was doing it to defend us from a major Attack on us! My god I see now it was more, but he did it so slowly that we didn't notice it.



So you admit, you guys are a bit slow in the head.  After all, there were PLENTY of people (hell, other countries like my home of Canada) that realised what the Iraq war plans were before they ever started.  Seriously, nobody with any real level of intelligence could actually believe that Iraq was in any way linked to Al Qaeda or 9/11.  Course, there were many people who would yell and scream at people who were against the war in Iraq, many of these people who are now tea baggers.  Why is it something that was obvious to much of the world ended up flying right over their heads?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> Apparently you need to pay attention to spell check.  It should counter that "disorder" you said you have.
> 
> Actually no not in every protest there are racists and dissenters.  Not at all.


Actually yes they are they just come in deferent flavors, like the "Protest" Riot at the G20 conference and the Communist Flag at Global Warming Conference in Copenhagen. Oh yeah, and I do use Spell check it just doesn't always get the word I mean and I say fuck it.



Enclave said:


> So you admit, you guys are a bit *slow in the head*.



I've said it before and I'll say it again, Were called the ADD nation for a reason however when you move hard on something of this importance we do our research and with the way there forcing(sp) it through its going to wake even more people up so I say good luck see you in November when your all voted out because we may have ADD but you pissed off your employers!


----------



## saprobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> We've been over this, impersonal.
> 
> They absolve everything Bush did because it was allegedly in line with their ideals. Get a half-black Democrat with some ideas in and immediately they bust out the protests while writing off the past protests during Bush as unpatriotic hippies.


So true. I protested the Iraq War and people told me that I must hate US soldiers! Actually, I didn't want them to die for a Bush vendetta but even saying such a thing out loud branded you a traitor back in the day by the same people who are now saying that challenging the President is your patriotic duty!?SDJ@11%#1? So, please excuse me when I'm not very tolerant of their bs rhetoric.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Actually yes they are they just come in deferent flavors, like the "Protest" Riot at the G20 conference and the Communist Flag at Global Warming Conference in Copenhagen. Oh yeah, and I do use Spell check it just doesn't always get the word I mean and I say fuck it.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Were called the ADD nation for a reason however when you move hard on something of this importance we do our research and with the way there forcing(sp) it through its going to wake even more people up so *I say good luck see you in November when your all voted out because we may have ADD but you pissed off your employers*!



Cool story, bro.  I'm scared.

Promote Idiocy.  Promote the Tea Party.

Again, WHERE WERE YOU FROM 2003-2008?!?  You can't answer this because it's hypocrisy at its best.

GTFO.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Mael said:


> Cool story, bro.  I'm scared.
> 
> Promote Idiocy.  Promote the Tea Party.
> 
> ...



Excuse me I'm sorry, but I'm a 9/12er. There's a difference. I know what my values are and won't be Co-opted by a Rep. or a Dem.

I told you, I didn't know till late in the game when it was to late to do anything, but there are a hell of a lot worse presidents then Bush in our past (Wilson and FDR By a long shot) I'm Awake now don't tell me I can't answer because I've been asleep don't try and kick me off when I'm not perfect I know I'm not but I'm trying to protect our Nation from a bill that would ruin us and what is completely Backwards of what our Founders would have wanted for our Nation.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Excuse me I'm sorry, but I'm a 9/12er. There's a difference. I know what my values are and won't be Co-opted by a Rep. or a Dem.
> 
> I told you, I didn't know till late in the game when it was to late to do anything, but there are a hell of a lot worse presidents then Bush in our past (Wilson and FDR By a long shot) I'm Awake now don't tell me I can't answer because I've been asleep don't try and kick me off when I'm not perfect I know I'm not but I'm trying to protect our Nation from a bill that would ruin us and what is completely Backwards of what our Founders would have wanted for our Nation.



Your last statement doesn't make sense bro. And cool story btw. You're protecting people by taking away healthcare that gonna benefit them if they can't afford it? You have no idea what you're talking about...again. If you dislike the bill so much write to your congressman telling him to add revisions to it. You have four years to do this btw.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Excuse me I'm sorry, but I'm a 9/12er. There's a difference. I know what my values are and won't be Co-opted by a Rep. or a Dem.
> 
> I told you, I didn't know till late in the game when it was to late to do anything, but there are a hell of a lot worse presidents then Bush in our past (Wilson and FDR By a long shot) I'm Awake now don't tell me I can't answer because I've been asleep don't try and kick me off when I'm not perfect I know I'm not but I'm trying to protect our Nation from a bill that would ruin us and what is completely Backwards of what our Founders would have wanted for our Nation.



1: How do you know what your Founding Fathers would have wanted for the USA?

2: Do you really think that they had the foresight to realise how society would change 200 years after the American Revolution/War of Independence?

3: Why on earth do you think your society should be subordinate to the views of men who lived 200 years ago?

4: Fucking LMAO at FDR being a worse president than George Bush.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Did someone just say that FDR was one of the worst presidents ever? From my knowledge of him he sounded like a pretty good president, especially as he had to struggle with polio.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Did someone just say that FDR was one of the worst presidents ever?



Yes someone did.



MyNindoForever said:


> I told you, I didn't know till late in the game when it was to late to do anything, but there are a hell of a lot worse presidents then Bush in our past (Wilson and FDR By a long shot)



And he called Wilson out too.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Yes someone did.
> 
> 
> 
> And he called Wilson out too.



I have little knowledge of Wilson's domestic policies, did he do anything particularly terrible?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Your last statement doesn't make sense bro. And cool story btw. You're protecting people by taking away healthcare that gonna benefit them if they can't afford it? You have no idea what you're talking about...again. If you dislike the bill so much write to your congressman telling him to add revisions to it. You have four years to do this btw.


No Im protecting people because I know how much our debt is and how much it will go up because of this bill. I dont want Revisions I want goverment out of the Free market.



Watchman said:


> 1: How do you know what your Founding Fathers would have wanted for the USA?


Because if they thought Heath care was a pressing issue (especially given that Franklin was suffering wile they wrought the documents) then didn't they put it in the constitution.



> 2: Do you really think that they had the foresight to realise how society would change 200 years after the American Revolution/War of Independence?


You do realize that these men were revolutionary, not just in America, but the whole world right? They were ahead of there time, even now there words speak volumes. And no one can predict what will happen but they saw what oppression from a huge government was like, I take there words as gospel over those who take freedom for granted



> 3: Why on earth do you think your society should be subordinate to the views of men who lived 200 years ago?


Not subordinate but revere there words because they lived way harder then you will ever.



> 4: Fucking LMAO at FDR being a worse president than George Bush.



Point of view a lot of the New Deal and others he did were Unconstitutional. Plus have you ever thought of Why Congress passed an amendment of 2 term limits so quickly?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 22, 2010)

The only thing wrong with FDR's presidency is that our brilliant leader died before he could pass the Second Bill of Rights. This set socialism in America back at least fifty years.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> I have little knowledge of Wilson's domestic policies, did he do anything particularly terrible?



No

*How Did The Presidents rank?
Timed for Presidents Day 2009, C-SPAN today releases the results of its second Historians Survey of Presidential Leadership, in which a cross-section of 65 presidential historians ranked the 42 former occupants of the White House on ten attributes of leadership.*


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> No
> 
> *How Did The Presidents rank?
> Timed for Presidents Day 2009, C-SPAN today releases the results of its second Historians Survey of Presidential Leadership, in which a cross-section of 65 presidential historians ranked the 42 former occupants of the White House on ten attributes of leadership.*



Interesting, I'd have though Reagan would be a bit higher up on there.


----------



## saprobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Did someone just say that FDR was one of the worst presidents ever? From my knowledge of him he sounded like a pretty good president, especially as he had to struggle with polio.


I am willing to bet that he got that BS from Glenn Beck who has railed against FDR on several occasions (because he's a fucking nutcase).


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> No
> 
> *How Did The Presidents rank?
> Timed for Presidents Day 2009, C-SPAN today releases the results of its second Historians Survey of Presidential Leadership, in which a cross-section of 65 presidential historians ranked the 42 former occupants of the White House on ten attributes of leadership.*




Where the fuck is Reagan on that bottom ten chart? 

Swear to god Republicans need to get off his rotten old bony dick.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Where the fuck is Reagan on that bottom ten chart?



He is number ten actually. Oh lol I see what you're saying. Dude not everything is a Dem or Rep matter.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 22, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Interesting, I'd have though Reagan would be a bit higher up on there.


Really, why?


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> He is number ten actually. Oh lol I see what you're saying. Dude not everything is a Dem or Rep matter.



I suppose a lot of people obviously like him for ending the Cold War, but that can't content with historical figures like Washington or Lincoln.


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Really, why?


His modern deification; Xyloxi never said he _deserved_ the higher spot.


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> He is number ten actually. Oh lol I see what you're saying. Dude not everything is a Dem or Rep matter.



Well whatever...He still should be near teh top..

What the fuck is it that people see in a dude that had ppl have to move to get jobs. 

I remember arguing with some fucked up motherfuckers on youtube regarding the Fannie Freddie mac shit and this one chick said "I moved and met my husband. 

I'm like wow...No one care and this isn't just about you. 

The dude was 666


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 22, 2010)

MyNindoForever said:


> Because if they thought Heath care was a pressing issue (especially given that Franklin was suffering wile they wrought the documents) then didn't they put it in the constitution.


Health care in 1787 consisted of hoping that you got better. You died from common ailments, and doctor's chief job was cutting off gangrenous limbs and setting broken bones. He also didn't make much more than the average labourer either. Health care wasn't a pressing concern because it didn't cost much, and it wasn't effective.

In an advanced, industrialized society, by contrast, we have much more options available to us. And these things all cost money. Health care is 1/6th of the American economy, a ridiculously high amount caused by the inflationary system of health insurance. It's wasteful, and it's literally killing our economy. With a single-payer health care system we could literally cut that cost in half. That would be almost a trillion dollars in the economy spent on things that have a positive benefit in the economy, like durable goods, education or infrastructure. To do nothing about this is simply not an option.


MyNindoForever said:


> You do realize that these men were revolutionary, not just in America, but the whole world right? They were ahead of there time, even now there words speak volumes. And no one can predict what will happen but they saw what oppression from a huge government was like, I take there words as gospel over those who take freedom for granted


Then why would you ignore a Founding Father like Thomas Paine, whose influence extended far beyond the American continent. Not only did his work inspire many (including George Washington) to the cause of independence, he also rallied the lower classes in England and nearly started a revolution there. He was so influential that merely having a copy of _The Rights of Man_ could be a capital offense. And to top it all off, he participated in the French Revolution as well.

So here's a Founder you ignore, who happens to have written quite extensively on things like social welfare programs, like old-age pensions. I'm sure he'd feel similarly about health care had he lived today. So why do you ignore him and others of his generation? Simple ignorance? Or is it hypocrisy? 


MyNindoForever said:


> Not subordinate but revere there words because they lived way harder then you will ever.


Karl Marx and other European revolutionaries lived far harder lives than they. Should we revere their words too, or do only the Founding Fathers get this treatment?


MyNindoForever said:


> Point of view a lot of the New Deal and others he did were Unconstitutional. Plus have you ever thought of Why Congress passed an amendment of 2 term limits so quickly?


Considering the majority of the New Deal has always been considered fully constitutional by the court, and many of the decisions against FDR were politicized by a conservative, out of touch court, you don't have much room to stand on.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 22, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> The only thing wrong with FDR's presidency is that our brilliant leader died before he could pass the Second Bill of Rights. This set socialism in America back at least fifty years.



he same president who sent many japanese americans to interments camps? An action even J. Fucking edgar hoover tought was a dick move.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2010)

Jello...you're only provoking further idiocy.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Mar 23, 2010)

Democracy fails due too allowing to many imbeciles to vote. 


You should have a base understanding and knowledge of things before having the right to vote in my opinion. 

Same to having children.


----------



## Mael (Mar 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Well whatever...He still should be near teh top..
> 
> What the fuck is it that people see in a dude that had ppl have to move to get jobs.
> 
> ...



Are you serious with this or is this some sorta Spike Lee black conspiracy thing for the lulz?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Where the fuck is Reagan on that bottom ten chart?
> 
> Swear to god Republicans need to get off his rotten old bony dick.



Its a indication that maybe Reagen was actually a good president? Not the best but a good one since Kennedy.

Wasnt Lincoln a republican? But then again back in those days republicans were like the liberal democrats of the day.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Its a indication that maybe Reagen was actually a good president? Not the best but a good one since Kennedy.
> 
> Wasnt Lincoln a republican? But then again back in those days republicans were like the liberal democrats of the day.



Lincoln was a Republican, but as you said both parties were very different from what we see today. I don't think Lincoln would particularly like how the "modern" Republican Party has turned out.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 23, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Lincoln was a Republican, but as you said both parties were very different from what we see today. I don't think Lincoln would particularly like how the "modern" Republican Party has turned out.



Today, he'd probably be a Dem.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

Where are all of the signs talking about ^ (use bro) and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This fails.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 23, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Today, he'd probably be a Dem.



I doubt it. I dont think any party today would really follow someone's ideals from the 1860's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I doubt it. I dont think any party today would really follow someone's ideals from the 1860's.


Of course they wouldn't.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Olbermann on this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Olbermann on this


----------



## saprobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where are all of the signs talking about ^ (use bro) and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? This fails.


Those weren't signs, CTK. They were shouted insults. *points to article*


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Mildly related to topic.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 23, 2010)

saprobe said:


> Those weren't signs, CTK. They were shouted insults. *points to article*



TBH you can shout almost whatever you want at these individuals. It will only show the character of your personality though so think of it as a double edged sword. They only damaged their own reputation and shown their true colors. There is no need to hunt them down and charge them for what they said cause it has simply turned their words into irrelevance and to be not taken serious.

That is what is so great about freedom of speech. You can say whatever you want but you still should be careful of what you say if you want to be taken serious.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't usually agree with him, but I do this time. I mean this is exactly how I feel. I see what he's saying.



same thing here CTK


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, some of that is really terrible. I don't have much faith for those people.


----------



## saprobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> TBH you can shout almost whatever you want at these individuals. It will only show the character of your personality though so think of it as a double edged sword. They only damaged their own reputation and shown their true colors. There is no need to hunt them down and charge them for what they said cause it has simply turned their words into irrelevance and to be not taken serious.
> 
> That is what is so great about freedom of speech. You can say whatever you want but you still should be careful of what you say if you want to be taken serious.


If their compatriots don't call them out for being the nasty, bigoted, xenophobic assholes with anger management issues that they really are then they allow the whole opposition to be defined by those individuals.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 23, 2010)

saprobe said:


> If their compatriots don't call them out for being the nasty, bigoted, xenophobic assholes with anger management issues that they really are then they allow the whole opposition to be defined by those individuals.



You have every right to call them out. Im not against that Im just saying whats the point of hunting them down and fining them for it or throwing them in jail for it?


----------



## saprobe (Mar 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> You have every right to call them out. Im not against that Im just saying whats the point of hunting them down and fining them for it or throwing them in jail for it?


 
Sorry, I was agreeing with you. I'm saying that if their compatriots don't call them out it is beneficial to the opposition because they're letting the fringe define them.

I don't think there should be a witch hunt, either. I'm all for free speech not to mention that it would be a vast waste of resources.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 23, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> I doubt it. I dont think any party today would really follow someone's ideals from the 1860's.



I think the argument is that _his_ ideals would lead him to support the Dems more than the Repubs.


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it also a coincidence that USA is also the country that least accept evolution?
According to  it is at the bottom of the stats, the only country USA stands higher than is Turkey.


----------



## saprobe (Mar 23, 2010)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> Is it also a coincidence that USA is also the country that least accept evolution?
> According to  it is at the bottom of the stats, the only country USA stands higher than is Turkey.


Um, yes. It _is_ a coincidence. The crusade against evolution in the US is a very specific case of Protestant fundamentalists trying to stifle the teaching of ideas that conflict with their own. Conversely, angry xenophobes rear their head in cultures across the globe. For instance, .


----------



## uchia2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Olbermann on this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 23, 2010)

^ Its only 2.5 percent of your entire income, which is a problem because its virtually nothing, people may decide to just pay the tax instead of getting healthcare and they need to get healthcare for it to work.

  Sad its actually a Republican plan that Obama just reached out to republicans for so they could get some GOP votes


----------



## fantzipants (Mar 24, 2010)

what angers me the most is that republicans secretly want a totalitarian government in which people have to think like they do


----------



## Shasta McNasty (Mar 24, 2010)

fantzipants said:


> what angers me the most is that republicans secretly want a totalitarian government in which people have to think like they do



Hilarious, to say the least.  I understand people's feelings on here about the religious right pushing anti-evolution, anti-science, religious bullshit in schools, but thing about it.  Who is really pushing totalitarian ideals in America?  What party, or ideological group is pushing things like banning trans fats, how much energy we can use in our homes,  national ID cards, among other things.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

TYT on this


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone have video footage of this? I'm skeptical of this because if a congressmen got spat on, the offender would be arrested. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> Does anyone have video footage of this? I'm skeptical of this because if a congressmen got spat on, the offender would be arrested. Something doesn't add up.



I'm not sure if there was any video footage but the guy _was_ arrested but the congressman decided not to press charges so they were released.


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

^An AP article said no one was arrested, I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Xion (Mar 25, 2010)

You know, even as a white person, I find this appalling.

People protesting with such slurs and slogans and using effigies of Obama looking like a Voodoo. It's all a sickening aspect of the human race.

I really cannot stand bigots, especially when they are adults who should know better.

What's even worse is that these people don't even know they are bigots in a lot of cases. O'Reilly was once in some Harlem restaurant with Jesse Jackson or something and he did a tirade on the air basically saying how amazed he was that black people actually could run a restaurant without getting all rowdy and ghetto.

Yeah, thanks asshole, I am sure you might think you are being gracious but viewing black people like that and being surprised when they don't act like that is pretty much the epitome of being bigoted at worst and ignorant at best.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, this may come across as flamebaiting, but I feel it needs to be said.

Dear Mr and Mrs. Right Wing Idiots. Are you under the impression that left-wingers don't own or can't access guns and aren't willing to fight for this country? The difference is we have the brains to figure out which end makes the loud noises. So trying shit...would not be wise.
Also, because this is entirely true. Mr. Beck, Mr. Hannity...you know what the entire Tea Bagger movement, how does it feel to be on the side of the terrorists?


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

^ That kind of attitude is why liberals lose in places like Mass.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^ That kind of attitude is why liberals lose in places like Mass.



because we don't go to mass?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2010)

What a legend.


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

I  meant Massachusetts, man liberals were butthurt when Scott Brown won.
It's cause of that  'I know better than you' attitude and seem they to take everything for granted. If only liberals could learn not to let that ego get the best of them.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Scott Brown won simply because public opinion hated the healthcare bill.  Granted, I am biased because I am drifting slowly towards the left and I fully acknowledge that I have an disproportionately large ego.  This is a fairly decent article to read:



I am not a fan of the bill, but its perception is already improving among the people since its passage.  I am just unsure if this will keep up by 2014, when fines start coming in.


----------



## Ƶero (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, freakin idiots.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 25, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I think Scott Brown won simply because public opinion hated the healthcare bill.  Granted, I am biased because I am drifting slowly towards the left and I fully acknowledge that I have an disproportionately large ego.  This is a fairly decent article to read:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of the bill, but its perception is already improving among the people since its passage.  I am just unsure if this will keep up by 2014, when fines start coming in.



And yet...




If only we got a "good" bill instead of this watered down compromise


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

Subarashii said:


> And yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One gallup poll approving healthcare doesn't really say much.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 25, 2010)

Subarashii said:


> And yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is exactly what I am talking about.  Just weeks earlier, the people had significantly voiced their opposition to the bill.  Now more and more begin to change their minds since the messy business of passing it is over.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Mar 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i suspect the dormant white supremacist movement has infiltrated the tea party...a pity since they will end up marginalizing themselves if they go that route.



They marginalize themselves simply by existing.


----------



## amazingfunksta (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^An AP article said no one was arrested, I don't know what to believe.



No one was charged because the congressman couldn't pick anybody out of a lineup, I.E. he supposedly didn't know who spat on him.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 25, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I think Scott Brown won simply because public opinion hated the healthcare bill.  Granted, I am biased because I am drifting slowly towards the left and I fully acknowledge that I have an disproportionately large ego.  This is a fairly decent article to read:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of the bill, but its perception is already improving among the people since its passage.  I am just unsure if this will keep up by 2014, when fines start coming in.



Nah...Scott Brown won because he drives a truck.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna, have you ever been to Massachusetts?

I live in Boston.  Care to tell me something I don't already know?


----------



## Kahuna450 (Mar 25, 2010)

^I live in Wakefield, I was just educating the non-Massachusetts NFers, no biggie.

Edit: Sarah Palin is coming to Boston April 14th, for the tea party


----------



## Havoc (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^I live in Wakefield, I was just educating the non-Massachusetts NFers, no biggie.
> 
> Edit: Sarah Palin is coming to Boston April 14th, for the tea party


Are you gonna hit it?


----------



## Psycho (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^I live in Wakefield, I was just educating the non-Massachusetts NFers, no biggie.
> 
> Edit: Sarah Palin is coming to Boston April 14th, for the tea party



rape her and leak the pictures on 4chan


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Nah...Scott Brown won because he drives a truck.



Nah, I rigged the elections  he promised me that would get  hot sex from both of his daughters if he won.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^I live in Wakefield, I was just educating the non-Massachusetts NFers, no biggie.
> 
> *Edit: Sarah Palin is coming to Boston April 14th, for the tea party*



I'd rather have the entire New York Yankees franchise come for an entire month.

@dreams: No.  People voted for Brown because Coakley was absolutely out of touch with the everyman from MA.  She thought Curt Schilling was associated with the Yankees for Christ's sake.  I know, I live in Boston.  It is shit like that, that will cost you votes believe it or not.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> I don't get it.
> Care to explain
> (I'm not american, or watch american news)



same here, dont have any idea of whats goin on.


----------



## Bender (Mar 25, 2010)

Mael said:


> I'd rather have the entire New York Yankees franchise come for an entire month.



And I'd rather sit next to two big fat chicks on a 8 hour plane flight. 

NO! KEEP HER AWAY DAMMIT! MAKE HER GO THE FUCK AWAY!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 26, 2010)

Kahuna450 said:


> ^ That kind of attitude is why liberals lose in places like Mass.





Kahuna450 said:


> I  meant Massachusetts, man liberals were butthurt when Scott Brown won.
> It's cause of that  'I know better than you' attitude and seem they to take everything for granted. If only liberals could learn not to let that ego get the best of them.



That kind of attitude?  Is this attitude something that started in the last six months because Ted Kennedy never seemed to have any trouble retaining that seat.

Brown won mainly because the democrats did one of the things they're really good at and pick a horrendous candidate to fight against him.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Mar 26, 2010)

Laughing at the ironic appropriation of a symbol of labor solidarity.


----------



## fantzipants (Apr 5, 2010)

Shasta McNasty said:


> Hilarious, to say the least.  I understand people's feelings on here about the religious right pushing anti-evolution, anti-science, religious bullshit in schools, but thing about it.  Who is really pushing totalitarian ideals in America?  What party, or ideological group is pushing things like banning trans fats, how much energy we can use in our homes,  national ID cards, among other things.



i'm pro creationism, religious (not a fanatic like people are in this country),going into nursing.i just hate it when someone thinks differently people are like :n00b, commie f###, u R teh 3v1lz!!1!11 cuz glen beck told me to.


----------

